# Ola Lee Mise, COL(ret) MoH



## x SF med (Mar 13, 2014)

It is my sad duty to inform the membership of this board that the Special Operations Community has lost a true hero.  COL Mise succumbed to Cancer yesterday afternoon in Hospice in Alabama.

Blue skies COL Mise, it was an honor to have served in your Regiment.

DMOR Citation for COL Mise (borrowed from PS.com)



> DISTINGUISHED MEMBER OF THE SPECIAL FORCES REGIMENT
> Colonel Mize was born on 28 August 1931 and entered the United States Army on 18 April 1950. After completing Basic Training and Airborne School, he was assigned to the 325th AIR at Fort Bragg, North Carolina.
> In 1952, then Sergeant Mize, was assigned to the 15th Infantry Regiment, 3d Infantry Division, rising to the rank of First Sergeant.
> While assigned to Company K, 15th Infantry Regiment, Sergeant Mize distinguished himself during action against the enemy near Surang-ni, Korea, on 10-11 June 1953. While committed to the defense of “Outpost Harry,” a strategically valuable position, the enemy launched a heavy attack. Sergeant Mize established an effective defense system and inflicted heavy casualties against attacks from enemy assault forces which had penetrated into trenches within the outpost area. Throughout the tenuous fight, Sergeant Mize led his Soldiers from bunker to bunker to clear the enemy forces. After reestablishing the defense, he moved from man to man, distributing ammunition and shouting words of encouragement, despite being blown down by artillery and grenade blasts three times.
> ...


----------



## racing_kitty (Mar 13, 2014)

Fair winds and following seas.

Say hi to Trip_Wire for me!


----------



## pardus (Mar 13, 2014)

RIP. Thank you for your service Sir.


----------



## Muppet (Mar 13, 2014)

R.I.P. Sir.

F.M.


----------



## AWP (Mar 13, 2014)

Blue Skies, COL, and thank you.


----------



## CDG (Mar 13, 2014)

RIP COL.


----------



## policemedic (Mar 13, 2014)

RIP, Sir.


----------



## Viper1 (Mar 14, 2014)

Rest in Peace Sir.


----------



## digrar (Mar 14, 2014)

Rest ye oh warrior.


----------



## JHD (Mar 14, 2014)

Rest in peace sir.  @x SF med so sorry for your loss.


----------



## HALO99 (Mar 14, 2014)

Rest in Peace Sir.  We will always feel fine Dive Sup.


----------



## RackMaster (Mar 14, 2014)

RIP.


----------



## LibraryLady (Mar 15, 2014)

RIP Sir

Prayers out to all affected by your loss.

LL


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Mar 15, 2014)

Rest In God's Own Peace, Colonel.


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Mar 16, 2014)

Fair winds and following seas, Sir.


----------



## Gypsy (Mar 16, 2014)

Rest in Peace Colonel, thank you for your service!


----------

